# Italian cream cake formula needed



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in need of a formula for italian cream cake. I've been all over the internet looking for a formula, but all I come up with is the typical cups and teaspoon type of recipes. I'm looking for a formula in pounds and ounces. TIA.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not find a recipe you like and convert it yourself?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was going to ask that too. I'd be screwed if I couldn't convert "home" recipes up to pro size....I do it all the time.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

there was a day and time when I would have felt the same and I did convert home recipes to pro formulas. It has been a long time ago and I know longer have all the little things like fractions or whole teaspoons/tablespoons in my memory. The same is true with things like coconut and nuts. I just don't have the weights per volume in my head like I used to. All the books that have that info are packed away and very inaccessible. At the time of my post I was in abit of a time crunch and hoped someone might have a formula available. I also needed something a good bit larger than the single cake home recipe.


----------



## roman (Dec 12, 2008)

Google is your friend (at least for the ounces part) - type:

5 tablespoons in ounces

in the google search box and it comes back with:

*5 US tablespoons = 2.5 US fluid ounces*

works for most other measurements as well

Cheers,

Roman


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

basically it's pecans and coconut sponge cake with cream cheese frosting.

check the Sothern Living formula.

if you post your formula, I'd be happy to convert for you.


----------

